# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Abdullah Öcalan'ı Kim Yakaladı?

## bozok

*Abdullah ücalan’ı Kim Yakaladı?*

 

*Resmi hikayeye göre yakalanışı, ortak bir CIA-MİT operasyonu olarak tarihe geçti.*


Bugüne kadar kimse bundan en ufak bir kuşku duymadı. Son derece başarılı bir operasyon olarak nitelendirildi. 


Ama istihbarat dünyasının karanlık koridorlarında, bu işin hiç de böyle olamadığı biliniyor. *Aslında bu sadece İsrail gizli servisi Mossad’ın gizli kayıtlarında değil, bir kitapta da ayrıntılarıyla yer aldı.* İşte o kitabın güncellenmiş haliyle raflarda yer almaya başladığı 2005’ten bu yana, Mossad tarafından yalanlanmayan ücalan’ın *"paketlenip"* Türkiye’ye getirilişinin, resmi olmayan, bildiğimizden farklı ve çok şaşırtıcı anlatımı: 



*Bülent Ecevit, İsrail Başbakanı Netanyahu’yu aradı* 



*1998 yılının Kasım ayının sonları…* 
Türk Başbakan Bülent Ecevit, İsrail Başbakanı Netanyahu’yu aradı ve uzun zamandır başka ülkelerce de terorist olarak kabul edilen Abdullah ücalan’ın yakalanmasında Mossad’ın kendilerine yardımcı olup olamayacağını sordu. 

O Kasım ayında- Moskova’dan geçtikten sonra- ücalan, Roma’da ortaya çıktı. İtalyan hükümeti onu Türkiye’ye vermeyi reddetti; ama ücalan’ın politik sığınma talebini de geri çevirdi. 

*Bu bir “kara operasyon” olacaktı* 



Türk Başbakan Bülent Ecevit’in Netenyahu’yu araması bu zamana rastlıyordu. 

İsrail için Türkiye ile ilişkileri sürdürmek bölgedeki stratejik ve diplomatik varlığı açısından önemliydi. 



*Netanyahu, teklifi kabul etti* ve Halevy’ye (Mossad başkanı), ücalan’ın bulunmasını emretti. Bu bir *“kara operasyon”* olacaktı.* Yani Mossad’ın katılımı asla basına açıklanmayacaktı.* Eğer başarı sağlanırsa, bunun için Türk istihbaratı MİT kutlanacaktı. 

*Kod adı “Uyanık”* 

Plana *“Uyanık”* kod adı verildi. Bu isim, Halevy’nin Irak’ta süregelen operasyonlarını bozma endişesini yansıtıyordu. üünkü Mossad *‘katsaları’* (ajanları) Saddam hükümetini devirmek için Kuzey Irak’taki Kürtler’le yoğun çalışma içindeydi. 

*Altı Mossad ajanı Roma’ya gönderildi.* Bir Mossad hücre evinde çalışan ekip ücalan’ın Vatikan yakınarındaki dairesini gözlem altına aldı. Kadın ajana, onunla bağlantı kurmaya çalışması söylenmişti. Yaklaşık 10 yıl önce, Mordechai Vanunu’nun sonunu getiren teknik kullanıldı. *Ancak ücalan aniden İtalya’dan ayrıldı.* 


*Emir: ücalan’ı Türkiye’ye uçurmak için her şeyi yap* 

Peşinden Mossad ajanları, 5 şubat Perşembe günü Kenya’nın başkentine indi. *Emir şöyleydi:* Abdullah ücalan’ın büyükelçilik binasından çıkarılması ve Türkiye’ye *“uçurulması”* için* “gereken her şeyi yap”.* 

*Emir Halevy’den gelmişti.* 
şans ekipten yanaydı. ücalan’ın en yakın adamlarından, çok güvendiği bir fedaisi, büyükelçilik binasından çıktı ve Norfolk Oteli yakınlarındaki bir bara gitti. Klasik bir Mossad taktiğiyle ekip onu takip etti ve işin ustası bir ajan, ücalan’ın fedaisiyle, son derece tesadüfi görünen bir* “karşılaşma”* sonucu barda tanıştı.. Koyu teni ve akıcı şekilde konuştuğu Kürt diliyle ajan, kendini *Nairobi’de çalışan bir Kürt* olarak tanıttı. 

ücalan’ın huzursuz olmaya başladığını öğrendi. Güney Afrika’da politik sığınma hakkıyla ilgili son talebi için hala cevap alamamıştı. Diğer Afrika ülkelerinin de ücalan’a vize vermek konusunda aynı tutum içindeydi. 

Mossad’ın dinleme ekibi, büyükelçilik binasından yapılan tüm telefon görüşmelerini izlemek için cihazlarını tam kapasiteyle kullanıyordu. 


Barda, ücalan’ın en güvendiği fedaisiyle ile tanışmış olan Mossad ajanı hamlesini yaptı. 

Büyükelçilik binasında bulunan ücalan’ın fedaisine telefon açtı ve *“acil bir buluşma”* istedi. Bir kez daha barda buluştular. Ajan, büyükelçilik binasında kalmaya devam ettiği takdirde ücalan’ın hayatının tehlikede olduğunu söyledi.* Tek umudu Kuzey Irak’taki Kürtlerin arasına dönmekti.* O dağlık bölgede ücalan güvende olacaktı ve daha ileri bir tarihte yeniden gruplanabilirlerdi. 

Bu plan, ücalan’ın da üzerinde cidiyetle durmaya başladığı bir olasılıktı; zaten bu düşüncesi, Mossad izleme ekibi tarafından tespit edilmişti. Ajan, büyükelçilik binasına dönmesi ve ücalan’ı dışarı çıkarıp teklifi görüşmek üzere ikna etmesi için fedaiyi kandırdı. 


*Tuzak basit ama ölümcül bir şekilde kuruldu.* ücalan’ın yemi yutup yutmayacağını görmek için artık sadece beklemeleri gerekiyordu. 

Yunanistan Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın büyükelçilik binasıyla yaptığı görüşmeleri dinleyen Mossad ekibi, sadece *“büyükelçiye özel”* yazılmış bir mesajda Yunan Başbakan Kostas Simitis’in, ücalan’ın binada kalmasının Yunanistan’da politik bir çatışmaya yol açabileceğini söylediğini belirledi. 

*Mossad’ın her zamanki taktiği; uyuşturucu iğne* 

Ertesi gün bir Falcon-900 özel jet, Nairobi’nin Wilson Havaalanı’na indi. Pilot, kuleye Atina’daki bir konferansa gidecek olan bir grup işadamını almaya geldiğini söyledi. 

Sonrasında olanlar şiddetli bir tartışma konusuydu. ücalan’ın Alman avukatı, daha sonra *“Kenya otoritelerinin durumu yanlış değerlendirmesi sonucu”*, ücalan’ın *“büyükelçilik binasından dışarı sürüklendiğini”* iddia edecekti. 

Yunanlılar, ücalan’ın kendi tavsiyelerine rağmen binadan ayrıldığını söyleyeceklerdi. 

*Ama kesin olan bir şey vardı…* 

üzel jet havaalanından kalktığında içinde ücalan da vardı. Uçak, Kenya hava sahasından çıktığında sorular da başladı: Mossad ekibi, her zamanki taktiği izleyerek ücalan’a binadan çıkarken uyuşturucu iğne mi yapmıştı? Yıllar önce Buenos Aires’te, bir başka Mossad ekibinin Adolf Eichmann’ı yakaladığı gibi sokaktan mı çekip almışlardı? Kenya hükümeti, uluslararası kanunları hiçe sayarak bu olaya göz mu yummuştu? 

*Açıklansaydı, İsrail, Kuzey Irak’taki Kürtler’i kaybedebilirdi* 

Saatler sonra ücalan, bir Türk hapshanesine konuldu ve mutlu Başbakan Bülent Ecevit televizyonda şu açıklamayı yaptı:* “Bu bir istihbarat zaferi… Nairobi’de 12 gün süren son derece başarılı bir gözlem operasyonu.”* 



*Mossad’tan hiç söz etmedi. Anlaşmaya sadık kalınmıştı.* 

Mossad’ın dönem başkanı Efraim Halevy için, operasyonun başarısı duyulursa, Irak’ta kendisine bilgi sağlayan Kürt casus ağını kaybetmek anlamına geliyordu.” 


*üok özel izni olan bir yazar* 



İlk kez 1995’te yayınlanan, daha sonra ücalan’ın yakalanışı dahil edilerek güncellenen *“Mossad’ın Gizli Tarihi”* 30 dile çevrildi. Bir best-seller oldu. üünkü medyadan duyduğumuz birçok olayın aslında hiç de göründüğü gibi tesadüf ya da kaza olmadığını anlatıyor. 

Gizli servislerin dünyaya nasıl yön verdiklerini ortaya koyuyor. Bazen sıradan gibi görünen bir kazanın bile dengeleri nasıl değiştirebildiğine işaret ediyor. Kitap, günümüzde Mossad hakkında başvurulan en önemli kaynak olarak gösteriliyor. *Dahası, İngiliz Channel 4 televizyonu, kitabı belgesel olarak çekti.* 

*Yazara gelince…* 

*Gordon Thomas,* istihbarat dünyasına yakınlığıyla tanınıyor. Sadece Mossad değil, CIA de onu iyi biliyor. 


Bizzat Mossad yönetimi tarafından, Mossad personeliyle görüşmeler yapabilmesi için, dışarıdan başka hiç kimseye tanınmayan giriş yetkisi verilen tek yazar. 

Aynı zamanda bir Mossad yöneticisinin damadı. 

*Ama en önemlisi, şu soru:* Madem bu bilgiler gizliydi, Gordon Thomas’ın bunları yazmasına nasıl izin verildi? 

*O da bir başka Mossad taktiği…* 



10.07.2008 / İnternetajans


...

----------

